# river tires ??



## kaw13 (Feb 2, 2014)

I need good pair tires for riding the river and take some trails to some tires suck they just barry u in sand bald ones work but suck if u take trails any one no of any good ones and maybe we're to get them


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big horns. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Mud lites for the river.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

mud-lites or swamp-lites.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Or grim reapers.


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

outlaws are paddle tires... paddle tires are used in the desert... sounds to me like you wont get stuck in the sand. also you can do pretty good on the trail

---------- Post added at 06:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------

also if you are actually going in the river they float well


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ um, thats a big No.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Outlaws dig bad in the sand. You gotta spin them to move in the sand. 
My vote is grim reapers. I had some for a year and they are great on the creek and on the trails. Not too shabby in the mud either.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

2010Bruterider said:


> Outlaws dig bad in the sand. You gotta spin them to move in the sand.
> My vote is grim reapers. I had some for a year and they are great on the creek and on the trails. Not too shabby in the mud either.


This. :agreed:


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Mudlites


----------



## kaw13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Well thanks for help these stock tires on my 2013 750 brute are garbage of course there stock but not good for anything


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't say they aren't good for anything. They are good for burnouts, wheelies, drifting, anything messing around.


----------

